# i didn't know



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i didn't know that frogs are this aggresive... is this common? and does anyone know what kind of frog he is?
http://college.big-boys.com/articles/frogbite.html


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ROFLMAO! Dumbasses


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My guess would be a

African Burrowing Bullfrog

or you could just read the title above the vid









My pac man will come after me like that if I piss
her off


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Looks like a Pixy frog.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That frog is tight, nice frog man

That frog is tight, Love pixie frogs, im get one soon


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

haha that frog rules!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Priceless vid, that was definately a big crumpy frog









Thnx for sharing


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

damn right that frog is badass


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

Maybe a "Bufo Marinus"

That frog kicks a$$


----------

